# Health hazards of different flooring



## stanigator (Sep 26, 2010)

My family recently installed laminate flooring to replace acrylic carpet last year. However, after reading some resources on the Internet, we have concerns about its side effects on the health, mainly the synthetic laminate material possibly causing cancer. I'm inquiring about hardwood flooring and other types of flooring to see if I can find an option that is the least health invasive. I know the paint of the hardwood flooring is also hazardous. Do you happen to know the least health invasive option out there? Thanks!


----------



## Rusty (Sep 26, 2010)

acrylic carpet?


----------



## stanigator (Sep 26, 2010)

Carpet that is made out of acrylic/synthetic wool. It caught a lot of dust despite regular vacuuming and cleaning.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 27, 2010)

Do you have a link to any of the articles on Cancer in relation to laminate flooring?


----------



## Rusty (Sep 28, 2010)

Other than the dust when cutting it, I can find no health hazards from laminate flooring.


----------



## stanigator (Oct 6, 2010)

Here are the links that you wished for (that I found):

Hardwood Flooring Health and Safety Tips
http://www.arb.ca.gov/research/indoor/ab1173/rpt0705-c-es.pdf
Flooring Choices &#124; CMHC


----------



## Rusty (Oct 6, 2010)

Sounds overblown, just like the asbestos(in flooring) and lead paint dangers.


----------



## fuzzman (Oct 6, 2010)

I am with Sam on this one. Unless you are installing the floor yourself, you should not have any dust to inhale. Make sure you do all your cutting outside.


----------

